# Redo/Update refurbished Layout



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I’ve been quiet on here for a long time. Checking in mostly. But I’ve been quite busy lately building adding bridges. And Adding onto my raised garden bed and redoing my layout too. I had aluminum llagas creek rail. Wasn’t to happy with my bends I had hand bent. Things kept derailing which made it not fun and enjoyable. Layout just wasn’t big enough to enjoy either… Soooo I decided to change it up. Used Aristo Stainless.. (yes I found everything thing I needed.) Sold all my llagas creek stuff and when to town on it.. here’s some pictures.

Thanks Jason


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks very nice, good work!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

I am very interested in the construction of your new reverse loop. I want to do something very similar when I finally get the green light for my out door layout.

What are the posts, the knee braces, the stringers, the decking..... Dimensions, spacing, techniques?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Tdreabe said:


> What are the posts, the knee braces, the stringers, the decking..... Dimensions, spacing, techniques?


The posts are round landscape timber’s from Rual King a farm fleet store, I used hardwood marker dawl 1 1/2” x 1 1/2” x 6’. the stringers are called pvc board it’s in the wood isles. And I used old fence panels I had cut down for my decking. It’s made for 10’ radius Curved track. Spacing was done on the edge to edge so the outside is open about 1/4 inch and the inside is a penny nail spaced. No special technique just used my 10’ curved track as my template. Post are concerted in. And on the fence part it’s hung with heavy duty L brackets. Hope this helps
Thanks
Jason


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

I would like to know how you made the plate girder bridge.


----------

